# 7 series night vision video!!!



## chicagolab (Feb 20, 2006)

wonder how long before its on the market, really cool

http://www.automotoportal.com/article/BMW_Night_Vision_video


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

I don't get it.

Are you supposed to take your eyes off the road and focus on the Navi screen?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I think it would be more useful if it was integrated into some sort of HUD.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> I think it would be more useful if it was integrated into some sort of HUD.


:stupid: Lexus has it on the windshield. I think BMW put it on the nav screen because it was an easy solution.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

It's already here, and super cool.


----------



## crvtt (May 29, 2006)

Even Cadillac had it in the HUD.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

chuck92103 said:


> :stupid: Lexus has it on the windshield. I think BMW put it on the nav screen because it was an easy solution.


Also not to mention that this technology was first used by Cadillac & Lexus in their LX470s a few years ago....


----------

